# L-39 Crash at Quad Cities Airshow



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2012)

I attended this airshow today, and witnessed the crash. Terrible what happened, and my prayers go out to the family of the pilot. 

Below the article are some pictures I took right before and just after the crash (except the one picture of the explosion, which I took from a website).

*Pilot killed in Iowa air show crash*

A Soviet-era military training jet crashed and burst into flames during an air show in Iowa on Saturday, killing the pilot in an accident that occurred near a busy interstate highway, authorities said.

Corporal Jacob Pries of the Davenport Police Department said the accident involving the L-39 jet, developed in the former Czechoslovakia in the late 1960s, occurred about 1:30 p.m. during the annual Quad-City Air Show.

The jet was flying in formation shortly before it crashed alongside the I-80 highway. It plowed into a field near the Eastern Iowa Industrial Center in northern Davenport, Fries said.

There were no injuries or reports of any damage on the ground, Fries added.

He said the cause of the crash was under investigation and the pilot's name was being withheld pending notification of his family.

(Reporting By Tom Brown; Editing by Peter Cooney)
Pilot killed in Iowa air show crash - Yahoo! News


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2012)

Dammit, RIP


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn, that's terrible.  Condolences to the family and friends of the crew.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, in a way I'm glad I didn't make it to the show! That is something I'd never be able to forget! Very sad!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2012)

As you guys can appreciate every time I see anything like this my heart breaks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe, it was very hard to watch. My heart sank so far, and I was speechless. 

I have witnessed many crashes over the years (as most people around aviation do), but it never gets easier. 

Here is some video that I found on you tube. Pretty hard to watch now.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjY6RIe-S5E_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2012)

My condolences to the families. Rest In Peace sir.


----------



## woody (Sep 1, 2012)

This was sad news I had to work today and was unable to go but will be attending tomorrow.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad and heartbreaking. As new facts emerge, and likely new photos and videos, I want to remind everyone to be respectful of the next of kin and not speculate on what happened in the open forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2012)

Agreed Eric.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Woody, do you live in the QC area?


----------



## kettbo (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad to hear this


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad, sad news. Like many here, I've seen, and attended, a few crashes over the years, but it still leaves that sickening, empty feeling inside. My sincere condolences to all concerned.


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hey Woody, do you live in the QC area?



yep i live in Moline.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2012)

woody said:


> yep i live in Moline.



PM sent.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2012)

That sucks. My condelences to all those involved.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2012)

This is terrible news...we've lost so many pilots and thier warbirds lately  

Condolences to the pilot's family and friends


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2012)

So sad to read this. I can only imagine the commitment these pilots/teams have to share their love of aviation history at airshows just to give a taste of the thrill of flight to those lucky enough to see them. 
Much respect and condolences to the pilot's family.
Derek


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday, the other two aircraft and pilots flew over our house. Probably setting up for some kind of tribute at the airshow which was continuing.


----------

